# pth, pth-hard, pthsem



## ikbendeman (Sep 20, 2014)

What are the differences between devel/pth, devel/pth-hard and devel/pthsem? Specifically, pth and pth-hard, and is there a way to make other ports use one over the other if there is advantages to one or the other?


----------



## talsamon (Sep 21, 2014)

Please, look here:

http://www.gnu.org/software/pth/pth-manual.html

--> Hard System Call Mapping

and for pthsem e.g here:

http://www.auto.tuwien.ac.at/~mkoegler/index.php/pth


----------

